# How can I get more video clips I can score to for practice?



## AlvinSWong (Mar 21, 2021)

Season 1 Episode 9: In this video I answer the common question composers ask -- "How can I get more video clips I can score to for practice or for my demo reel?" In this video I share some thoughts on what I'm doing to better prepare and practice for writing film and tv music as a new aspiring composer. I share 4 strategies on how to obtain lots of practice material and also play a quick demo of one of my own example scoring and putting together a mock teaser trailer within 1 day.


----------



## GNP (Mar 21, 2021)

No Country For Old Men. Literally empty and without score. A goldmine!


----------



## AlvinSWong (Mar 21, 2021)

GNP said:


> No Country For Old Men. Literally empty and without score. A goldmine!


Thanks, good tip on that classic!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 22, 2021)

Also, there is The Cue Tube, who just ran scorerelief2021 mentioned elsewhere in other threads. They have numerous short clips for practice and a growing community there!


----------



## AlvinSWong (Mar 22, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Also, there is The Cue Tube, who just ran scorerelief2021 mentioned elsewhere in other threads. They have numerous short clips for practice and a growing community there!


Very cool. I’ve been seeing some great Spring entries by many members!


----------

